# No cycling boom around here



## Pale Rider (30 May 2016)

Is the so-called boom in cycling largely illusory?

I reckon it is in my patch of the north east - Tyne and Wear and County Durham.

There are no more cyclists now than when I returned to cycling about four years ago.

I use the C2C path a lot, which as a key national challenge route, one might expect to be busy both with locals and those doing the full ride.

Routinely, I can trundle up it for eight or 10 miles and only meet a handful of cyclists - and sometimes none - coming the other way.

My mate Chris has a good handle on this, he rides most days and manages my local bike shop.

He told me he sees fewer cyclists on his travels, and most of the shop's customers are regulars who have been using the place on and off for years.

I've less of a handle on roadie numbers, the handful of local clubs seem to survive OK, and there has been a couple of new ones open in the last few years, so that might indicate a small increase.

The guy who runs the bike shop in Leyburn, north Yorkshire, told me he saw a blip just after Le Tour, but most of those new roadies no longer ride, so he's back to his core of mountain bikers.

That there London is an exception, @ianrauk posted a report saying there are now more cyclists on Blackfriars Bridge than car drivers.

When I cycled a bit in the West End in the 1980s, it was me - on my Raleigh Marauder - a few couriers, but not many others.

Sales figures from Halfords - down - give a good indication of the national picture.

So apart from London, I reckon there are fewer cyclists compared to four or five years ago.

What are numbers like in your area?


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2016)

It may be that it's localised? But I would say in Bristol there has been a big change in the 10 or so years since I made may return to cycling. My two main commutes both go along busy paths, the other day on the ring road path just where it crosses the M32 I was in a queue of at least 10 cyclists waiting to cross the Motorway slip road. And during my morning commute I would say that I'm never out of site of cyclists except on really small backroad routes.

I also see kids cycling to school regularly, teens on their own, or younger quite small kids accompanied by their parents.

If I'm out during the day then the mix of cyclists changes, and they seem to be more utility cyclists, and the percentage of female riders rises, though I see females on my commute too.

So I disagree with your drop in numbers, at least in my locality.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2016)

Our club numbers are up each year and the shops are busy, Giant have recently opened their largest store. The roads are busy with cyclist and most events over subscribed.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 May 2016)

You know what, we should organise a CC holiday in Denmark so you can see what its like here. I was out in my garden yesterday and every type of bike went past. This happens every sunny day around here. During the week we get lots going by after work.

I had dozens of road bikes, a few peletons, lots of electric bikes, kids on attachments being dragged by dad, cargo bikes, 2 very heavily laden tourist bikes, a guy with a hand bike and a recumbent.

Cycling is alive and well in Denmark.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2016)

It's become mahoosive here in Oxfordshire. Our Freewheeling Thursday evening rides saw 50 or so turn up last week in little Abingdon. Neither are we the only club in town and OT get big numbers too without much crossover between the two. Our MTB scene is also growing like topsy. Add the Oxford city road clubs, Didcot Phoenix CTC and the Tri club that's a lot of cycling going on. 
We have 4 bona fide bike shops in the town and a local bike builder.
There's also a lot of commuting and utility cycling too.

Compared to 5 years ago the difference is ginormous.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 May 2016)

It's massively changed up here in the hills of Rossendale. I put it down to Strava, that can only be the reason why MaMiLS are killing themselves up Manchester Rd from Burnley.
The numbers seem to have gone from occasionally seeing someone else to seeing 30 or 40 on a sunny day.

I don't like it! Get off my hill!! Only joking, though the 4 abreast 'clubs' are getting the locals annoyed / worried. Tbf 4 abreast on a road with at least one death a year from RTA's isn't going to win the Darwin Award for survival.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 May 2016)

Big change down here on the South Coast from big Tri teams and MAMIL pelatons down to people just doing their shopping. In fact i see more ordinary cyclists commuting, shopping and leisure cycling than i do fitness cyclists. The local council can't keep up with the requests for more bike racks in the town and every coffee shop, and there are lots, seems to have cyclists in there. We even have a dedicated cyclist cafe which is getting a little workshop added to it on the seafront on National Route 1. Not forgetting the cyclopark with it's tarmac track and mountain bike courses. It's great.


----------



## matiz (30 May 2016)

The numbers are definitely on the up down here,there seems to be a lot more family groups out on the cyclepaths and there's a big increase in e-bikes,more holidaymakers are arriving with bikes tied onto there cars and caravans ,even the local druggies get there supplies delivered by bike.


----------



## Brandane (30 May 2016)

West/Central Scotland, it is still very much a minority sport. I can go for a 50 mile ride and might see a handful of others. Outside of Glasgow, commuting by bike is non existent, and from what I see in Glasgow it is rare.
The reasons I would suggest are mainly the harsher weather, terrible road surfaces, hilly terrain, narrow and busy trunk roads, and to be controversial - the image of cycling generally. 
Even I get narked at the comments I get from strangers (and riding buddies too) regarding my non wearing of a plastic hat; and I do sometimes feel a bit out of place on my road bike because I don't wear lycra uniform. Hence why my MTB gets more use than it really should!


----------



## Broadside (30 May 2016)

I'm in Hampshire, when I strated back cycling in 2008 it felt like it was me and a few others out on the roads. The big change has come in the last 4 years, I know of 10+ people that have got back in to cycling in one local village. 

The country lanes at weekends are at times very busy with cyclists, it has been great to see. We have two new bike shops nearby and the main shop in the area Pedal Heaven got massively revamped about 5 years ago.


----------



## jefmcg (30 May 2016)

In the last few days I've had trouble finding somewhere to park my bike in Richmond (upon Thames), Regent Street and Oxford. Kingston (upon Thames) Wheelers are closed to new members. 

Yesterday I took a long ride through Berkshire and Oxfordshire, and saw lots of other riders. Lots of lycra - but mixed sex so not strictly mamils, some families and lots of couples on hybrids. And so many waves I barely had time to get enraged at the ones who didn't (@ianrauk) 

Staying in Abingdon, so a wave to @Fab Foodie, too.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2016)

This is only my 3rd year of cycling but I believe there more cyclists than last year.
Went out yesterday.......26 miles. First 15 were on the road........cyclists everywhere (mainly flying past me  ).
Came back on TransPenine expecting even more cyclists but there were surprisingly few. Weird really.


----------



## Venod (30 May 2016)

In West Yorkshire/South Yorkshire its boom time for cycling don't know if its TDF and TDY that has brought this about, we used to have one main club, now there are three to choose from all with healthy membership figures, plus all the people who are not club members, there are group rides on nearly everyday of the week if thats your thing.


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2016)

Definitely still booming in North Devon.
We've got 4 'proper' bike shops, Halfords and a second hand/repair shop in Barnstaple alone - all are busy.
Always see loads of cyclists out and about, covering the whole range - BSOs to ten grand carbon, cruisers, MTB, hybrids and BMX.
The club scene is very active with several available.
We've got 30 miles of off road Tarka Trail for those who want to avoid traffic or ride on the flat. We've also got hills aplenty and some stunning scenery.
All in all, it's probably as good as it gets.


----------



## dodgy (30 May 2016)

I prefer it how it was 15 years ago.

Don't hate me.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2016)

Not just London it's boom time but the south east in general. Surrey, Kent and Essex are heaving with cyclists. Go back 10 years and you would see a few cyclists but no where near on the scale that you see today.

At Box Hill yesterday there were more cyclists then one could count. It's a marvellous sight. Long may it continue.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2016)

dodgy said:


> I prefer it how it was 15 years ago.
> .


Can you expand on that dodgy.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2016)

I was cycling in Cheshire/Wirral yesterday. There were cyclists of all persuasions out and about, and lots of them.

Cambridge is full of cyclists.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 May 2016)

Since i got back into bikes about 2006 ive noticed the surge and especially post TDF uk...
yes its popular but the cost of bikes seems to have risen with the popularity..maybe this has a bearing?

i bought a brand new Trek 7.1 in 06 ,i found the receipt last night ..£270..there now £380..
Yes i know its 10 yrs later .but you would think the increased sales would make them cheaper respectively.

ie a 12k clio in 06 doesn't cost 18k now..if you see my point...
fuel prices are surging back up so cycles will be more common on the roads soon id think...it does seem to go hand in hand..


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Can you expand on that dodgy.



id go with I was 35 ...and not 50..everything was better when i was 35, though my bike back then was a ATB raleigh thing.pretty bad..


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> In the last few days I've had trouble finding somewhere to park my bike in Richmond (upon Thames), Regent Street and Oxford. Kingston (upon Thames).


I went To do a spot of shopping last autumn on a wet day and so didn't expect to find a problem locking up my bike. There are multiple areas with bike racks, some could hold 40 bikes and everyone was full, I felt like a car driver, going around the area just trying to find somewhere to park my bike!


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> In the last few days I've had trouble finding somewhere to park my bike in Richmond (upon Thames), Regent Street and Oxford. Kingston (upon Thames) Wheelers are closed to new members.
> 
> Yesterday I took a long ride through Berkshire and Oxfordshire, and saw lots of other riders. Lots of lycra - but mixed sex so not strictly mamils, some families and lots of couples on hybrids. And so many waves I barely had time to get enraged at the ones who didn't (@ianrauk)
> 
> Staying in Abingdon, so a wave to @Fab Foodie, too.


Oi ... Next time let me know!! Hope you enjoy it :-)


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2016)

I been cycling again for less than 2 years and the numbers seem of cyclist seems to have increased in that time around Leicester .Summer evening around Bradgate park you will see plenty of riders . The route up the Wreake valley on a Sunday can be like some cycling highway it gets pretty busy .


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> I was cycling in Cheshire/Wirral yesterday. There were cyclists of all persuasions out and about, and lots of them.
> 
> Cambridge is full of cyclists.


Cambridge is unbelievable!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 May 2016)

I live near the "picturesque Ribble Valley". It's popular with cyclists, especially posing mamils on their 5 grand machines(and beer bellies). Compare that to neighbouring boroughs Blackburn and Accrington where the "proper" cyclists are few and far between.


----------



## Brandane (30 May 2016)

dodgy said:


> I prefer it how it was 15 years ago.
> 
> Don't hate me.



Me too; the golf courses must be deserted these days!


----------



## jefmcg (30 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oi ... Next time let me know!! Hope you enjoy it :-)


Yeah, sorry. 

Oh, you're local. Is the bun throwing on today? My friend thought she saw a sign.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 May 2016)

I'm not seeing massive changes in Manchester TBH, the Oxford Road/Studentville corridor has always been a bike heavy blip but certainly in my neck of the woods there's no more riders now than ever before. I live on a bus route, quite a busy road and see a trickle of cyclists at best. at work I can still count on one hand the cyclists in the summer, in the winter its just me. 

The local bike shops are never full, even Halfords barely ever has customers when I wander in there, a couple of independent LBS's that catered for different ends of the market (inc Surosa) have closed down altogether.


----------



## speccy1 (30 May 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Is the so-called boom in cycling largely illusory?
> 
> I reckon it is in my patch of the north east - Tyne and Wear and County Durham.
> 
> ...



There are loads here in West Devon, it`s a massive business here, do you want some of ours I`ll direct them your way?!


----------



## GM (30 May 2016)

I met up with my daughter for an after work drink last week, my route took me alone the new Highway on the embankment in that there London. I hadn't been that way since it was built, and I was absolutely gobsmacked with the amount of cyclists using it. Dare I say it, but I think they should have made it bigger!


----------



## zizou (30 May 2016)

If you got back into cycling 4 years ago then you may not have noticed it so much, after some years of growth that was probably the peak of the boom with Wiggins winning the Tour and London 2012. Go back 10 years though and it is a massive change.

Mountain biking has declined a fair bit over that time


----------



## DCLane (30 May 2016)

I can only rely on my local evidence:

My club (Ravensthorpe CC) has gone from 40 members to over 150, almost all riding. That includes both men and women. Also there's a 'sideline' club that has 50 beginner riders.

The LBS I use (Sowerby Cycles, Mirfield) appears busier.

There's a lot more bikes on my commute than 5 years ago and my work's bike cage is so full they're going to be building another. 5 years ago finding a space was easy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, sorry.
> 
> Oh, you're local. Is the bun throwing on today? My friend thought she saw a sign.


Don't know about the buns!
We're walking to the Flowing Well at Sunningwell for lunchtime beer :-)


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 May 2016)

I live in a village in Essex and the increase in cycling is very noticable, I see hundreds of cyclists going past my door every weekend from families to massive club peletons, 4-5 years ago the only club you would have seen where a couple of local ones. My own road club regularly has 40 riders. The side effect of this is the anti-cyclist feeling around here is bigger. I used to go to family get togethers and no one mentioned cyclists now I quite often hear complaints of too many cyclists clogging the lanes and villages.

Also the race scene is now more competitive, I have recently got back into xc racing. 4-7 years ago you could turn up as a bit of a "fit tubby" and be in company with several others and get a decent result. Now I only see one or two "tubby" guys lined up at the start, I am sure the more casual racer is now getting put off. On talking to people who used to race some say they wouldn't now as the standard is so much higher and they would just look silly.
Its turning into the situation the LVRC has with road racing, they have such a fearsome reputation as uber fast the normal weekend cyclist won't have a go which is a shame, instead of becoming more inclusive the race scene seems to be coming more excusive around here.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cambridge is unbelievable!




In more was than we can appreciate....


----------



## Jimidh (30 May 2016)

I cycle mostly in Midlothian, East Lothian and Scottish Borders - there has been a huge growth in all types of cycling over the past few years.

On my morning commute I see many more cyclists than previously and on both road and mountain bike rides there is always plenty of other cyclists about.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 May 2016)

Went for a 35 mile ride on a nice day at the start of April this year. There seemed to be so many cyclists, I decided to keep count. So, excluding the first mile or so, I got to 97!
The numbers on my commute seem to have stayed fairly steady over the last 5 years.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 May 2016)

It's great to see a lot more cyclists on the road, the more cyclists on the road the better IMO.........


----------



## Tim Hall (30 May 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> It's great to see a lot more cyclists on the road, the more cyclists on the road the better IMO.........


Exactly. And it means the white van man/estate agent in a hurry/photo copier sales exec in her Mondeo has a better chance of knowing what it's like to be on a bike and will hopefully be more careful around me.


----------



## jonny jeez (30 May 2016)

Reading this thread, I am no longer sure if I am a cyclist, a mamil, a strava nut,a commuter, a peloton rider or as one person put it...an ordinary rider (whatever the he'll that is).

I guess I shall just keep riding whilst we all work out the tribal references.


----------



## RedRider (30 May 2016)

One thing I've noticed more of in London these last couple of years is more of those Danish-style bikes with kids in the box out front, and kids on bikes in family mini pelotons. On the road and everything. It makes my heart skip.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Reading this thread, I am no longer sure if I am a cyclist, a mamil, a strava nut,a commuter, a peloton rider as one person put it...an ordinary rider (whatever the he'll that is).
> 
> I guess I shall just keep riding whilst we all work out the tribal references.


I consider myself a cycling peasant.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2016)

We have a great number of cyclists in our area, but the number of commuters and transport cyclists stays about the same. The same old characters, at least on my commute. And I know by my average speed where I'll meet each on on my part of the trail. Just a cross section, not truly a scientific sample. But all my local cycling shops are staying open and doing well.


----------



## dodgy (30 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Can you expand on that dodgy.



Hard to articulate it, really. I sometimes hear people in the pub, bought a bike 2 years ago and now they're THE authority on cycling. They've read up on all the last 30 years of grand tours and know the winners off by heart, just so they can impress. Basically conjuring up their own little fake cycling CV. They wished they'd been riding in 70s/80s/90s like the rest of us, so they pretend they were 

More practically, it felt special being part of a club that nobody understood apart from the odd rider you'd encounter now and again, that knowing look, the grin as you both acknowledge we'd be a lot more comfortable at home in the dry rather than labouring up Wrynose in the rain.

Lots of this and other stuff. I'm sure you know I don't need to justify how I feel any more, but I do still prefer it how it used to be. There are some advantages to the upsurge, I think the roads are generally safer.


----------



## growingvegetables (30 May 2016)

Round the east side of Leeds, "boom" might be an exaggeration.

But unrecognisable compared with, dunno - ten years ago. Many more people on bikes - years of steady growth since the TdF. Two new bike shops in the last ten years, in addition to a fine long-established LBS and Halfords; all busy enough.

I live near the Roundhay Park-Temple Newsam "Core Route" (Leeds Council speak for a tortuously-winding-route-from-nowhere-to-nowhere-zealously-guarded-by A-frames) - well used by riders out for a pootle, and by Sky-riding groups.

Ten years ago, I would VERY rarely see another commuter - now, it's unusual not to see 3 or 4, even on my current short 2 mile commute.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 May 2016)

I don't see that many here in the SE Lakes - over 20-25 miles I'd maybe see a handful in the milder months and maybe 1 or 2 in the winter months.

I occasionally see the odd club ride in progress.

I do see more on the Windermere to Ambleside road in summer but they are usually tourists who have hired a MTB whilst on holiday - they are usually casually dressed and struggling with the inclines.


----------



## mjr (30 May 2016)

Quite an increase. It's now very unusual to ride far here without seeing someone cycling, except maybe in bad conditions on a few of the nasty-but-necessary A-roadside routes that feed into the nicer routes.



Fab Foodie said:


> Cambridge is unbelievable!


You'd best head for Reality Checkpoint and make sure you're not imagining it, then!


----------



## Venod (30 May 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Round the east side of Leeds, "boom" might be an exaggeration.





DCLane said:


> My club (Ravensthorpe CC) has gone from 40 members to over 150, almost all riding. That includes both men and women. Also there's a 'sideline' club that has 50 beginner riders


I find wherever you go in Yorkshire numbers have increased, York (always a cycling hub) have all types of cyclist and several new cycle cafes combined with bike shops/workshops, Ilkley has probably the biggest club in the country, you can't go round Dalby without seeing another cyclist, but we have always had a good core of people riding its just increased more in the past 5 year..


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2016)

This weekend great weather in Argyll and was out Saturday and Sunday north of Oban. Lots of cyclists of all types from Strava geeks to family groups with kids on the cycle paths. Thera are quite a few who commute in this area as well. Myself fit somewhere in the middle with no plastic hat or mamil gear on a Bromptom.Can still do the distance tho' and average speed is surprising.


----------



## stephec (30 May 2016)

@Pale Rider Where's the bike shop in Leyburn?

I go there a few times a year and don't remember ever seeing one.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2016)

When I moved down here 15 years ago the sight of another roadie was so rare that you'd both pull up to have a chat, and a couple of times I had drivers stop to tell me they were cyclists too and have a good chinwag with another geek. Now there are so many road bikes about it's boring.

It won't last, the whole boom is just a fad and most of the newcomers will pack it in once they find they have peaked and their Strava times are not showing any improvements. I've spouted this before but the whole thing echoes the motorcycle boom that began two decades ago, comfortably off middle aged males with high disposable incomes able to afford the best bikes and kit, then all of a sudden the whole scene died on it's arse and motorcycle dealers were going bust right, left and centre. To sustain a boom into something permanent you need youngsters getting into the sport, and that is just not happening.


----------



## gazza_d (30 May 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Is the so-called boom in cycling largely illusory?
> 
> I reckon it is in my patch of the north east - Tyne and Wear and County Durham.
> 
> ...



I use the C2C daily commuting from Tyneside to Durham. Whilst not on the scale of London, I have seen more people cycling along that route year on year over the last 3 years or so. In particular the section through Washington where the C2C has been linked past up past Nissan via what is now good wide traffic free paths has seen an increase.most mornings now, I pass around 10 each morning where a year or two ago I'd be lucky to see anyone else at all.

It is patchy though and seems very dependent on infra, which NE councils are reluctant or unable to invest in.


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> ....... To sustain a boom into something permanent you need youngsters getting into the sport, and that is just not happening.


It is around here. There is a thriving youth scene supported by the local bike clubs and shops.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> It is around here. There is a thriving youth scene supported by the local bike clubs and shops.


Maybe.

Nearly all the riders I see here are thirty somethings and upwards.


----------



## Julia9054 (30 May 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> It is around here. There is a thriving youth scene supported by the local bike clubs and shops.


Same round here. I teach several young lads 15 - 18 who ride and who race. Also half the staff of Specialized Harrogate are ex pupils!


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Maybe.....


Definitely.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 May 2016)

stephec said:


> @Pale Rider Where's the bike shop in Leyburn?
> 
> I go there a few times a year and don't remember ever seeing one.



Converted farm building up a lane just outside the town.

http://www.leyburnbikes.com/contact-us/


----------



## screenman (30 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Nearly all the riders I see here are thirty somethings and upwards.



Better eyesight than mine, I can seldom judge the age of a cyclist whilst riding. The youth scene in the clubs around these parts is growing quite well.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2016)

I think some people may be put off cycling once they meet up with some of the grumpy old folk that think they own it.


----------



## Glow worm (30 May 2016)

I live only 10 miles from Cambridge so yes, cycling is of course booming in the area. On my doorstep, I'm lucky to have the Lodes Way, a mixed network of quiet lanes and cycle paths pretty much linking Ely and Cambridge. I rode along it earliyish this morning on my way up to North Norfolk, and it was already buzzing with a nice mix of roadies, family groups and miserable old solitary buggers like me!

Later, heading up from Kings Lynn to Sandringham, again large numbers of cyclists and a lot of cars around Sandringham had bikes on board. I don't recall seeing so many bikes 10 or 15 years ago.


----------



## mjr (30 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I think some people may be put off cycling once they meet up with some of the grumpy old folk that think they own it.


...or that think it's "sport"


----------



## stephec (30 May 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Converted farm building up a lane just outside the town.
> 
> http://www.leyburnbikes.com/contact-us/



Thanks PR.


----------



## snorri (30 May 2016)

It's not good here, one of the regulars is resident in an old folks home now and I saw another having to dismount and walk up the incline to the Medical Centre today. Me? Well, I wouldn't have seen the other cyclist if it weren't for the fact I had a medical appointment.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 May 2016)

stephec said:


> Thanks PR.



No worries.

This thread has turned out like General Election night on the telly, with reports coming in from around the country.

Overall, it seems there is a swing to cycling, except in the north east which remains largely stuck in its ways.

Continuing the election theme, that's not unlike the politics around here, Conservative voters are spotted occasionally, but they are very rare.


----------



## dodgy (30 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I think some people may be put off cycling once they meet up with some of the grumpy old folk that think they own it.



I understand that. Let me clarify, I think it's generally a Good Thing (*™*) that we have more cyclists. I just prefer it when there were less.


----------



## Jimidh (30 May 2016)

dodgy said:


> I understand that. Let me clarify, I think it's generally a Good Thing (*™*) that we have more cyclists. I just prefer it when there were less.



It's a bit like when your favourite band becomes popular.


----------



## dodgy (30 May 2016)

Jimidh said:


> It's a bit like when your favourite band becomes popular.



Yes, I almost used that as an example. Pathetic isn't it?

/shrug


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Round the east side of Leeds, "boom" might be an exaggeration.
> 
> But unrecognisable compared with, dunno - ten years ago. Many more people on bikes - years of steady growth since the TdF. Two new bike shops in the last ten years, in addition to a fine long-established LBS and Halfords; all busy enough.
> 
> ...



Also in East Leeds, although I've only been back cycling for a year and a bit (so perhaps I'm part of the boom?), I have noticed a big increase in commuter cycling in the last 4 or 5 years.
It was once a rarity to see a cyclist on York Road (for example) it's now not uncommon to see well into double figures heading out of the city centre on an evening, and this before the CSH is finished / open and with all the faults the open sections have. My inbound journey is early (6am-ish) and I still see a few cyclists, but the numbers on an evening are definitely notable and increasing.
Plus it's a good variety of bikes. Everything from BSO's to e-bikes, MTBs, hybrids and road bikes, right up to £5k exotica, with riders in everything from work attire (suit and tie!), through leisure wear to FPK.
There are very clear variations though - numbers have increased significantly since Easter and they do seem to drop off inclement weather, but there are some hardy souls out there day in, day out.
It's interesting to note though that a good number are not using the CSH, even where it's "finished" - although of course they are under no obligation to do so. I've ridden sections of it on my road bike and the surface clearly isn't suitable for skinny tyres inflated to 100psi+, which I'm sure is a factor.

On a weekend, there are a lot of cyclists out beyond the north and east of the city - obviously I've little to judge this against only being a recent convert myself, but the sheer numbers on a good day suggest that it's a booming pastime.

In Yorkshire, we appear to be reaping the benefits of the TdF and TdY, but I'd say that cycling is definitely on the up.


----------



## mark c (30 May 2016)

Four years ago in our street it was just me cycling now i have a hole dam peleton there are the two houses to my right,who are stavanistas, then the guy opposite and there are two more up the street so i would say yes there are more cyclists.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 May 2016)

I live in the outskirts of Glasgow, about 4 miles form the centre. Cycling facilities in my area are dire, traffic is heavy. NCN 756 starts just a mile up the road, but to get there either you take your life in your hands or you cycle on the pavement.
I have noticed an increase of utilitarian/commuting cycling since i started, 4 years ago. It used to be only me till the centre, now I see at least 2/3 cyclists a day going my way.
Once you get to town the increase is very noticeable. The new (2 years old, I think) city wide rent a bike scheme has probably contributed, but it does not reach my area.
In the west end of Glasgow, cycling is more popular than ever.
In my area (Rutherglen) we have no LBS, only a Halfords and a social enterprise run one open just 2 mornings a week.
Cycling for leisure has definitely increased: there are several clubs, two ladies only groups, at least four social enterprise bodies that run regular short, leisurely paced rides for all ages and abilities.
The increase of fast roadies on the cycle paths annoys me, as a slow cyclist, to no end!
I feel that here, cycling for leisure on segregated paths annoys the walkers, while if you take the roads drivers object.
Cyclists are not popular!


----------



## Dec66 (30 May 2016)

I'm in one of many South London's dull outer suburbs. It just so happens that the one I live in is one of the main gateways to the lanes and undulations of the North Downs, Surrey and the Kentish Weald.

Pretty much every club in London comes past my house on Saturdays and Sundays, as do all the non-affiliates like me.

The numbers have gone up, and up, and up.

On my commute, too, the numbers have climbed to the point where it's actually starting to have to have your wits about you avoid a coming together with other cyclists.

I'm made up with it, quite frankly. Bike porn, every day.


----------



## snorri (31 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I think some people may be put off cycling once they meet up with some of the grumpy old folk that think they own it.


You must remember the days when there were a lot more bikes on the road and fewer cars?


----------



## screenman (31 May 2016)

snorri said:


> You must remember the days when there were a lot more bikes on the road and fewer cars?



To be honest, fewer cars yes, more bikes not sure.


----------



## snorri (31 May 2016)

User said:


> Them new fangled horseless carriages you mean?


Yes, I would suggest cycle usage was declining as car usage was increasing up to 1971 when the increasing level of car ownership levelled off.
Of course it all gets rather complicated when we consider cycle ownership/cycle usage/average mileage per head of population/sport cycling/utility cycling over the years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2016)

Jimidh said:


> It's a bit like when your favourite band becomes popular.


Tell me about it. I'm from Central Illinois, and remember when REO Speedwagon, Cheap Trick, and Ronny Montrose all played at a pole barn at the fairgrounds, and afterward at a pizza place downtown.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tell me about it. I'm from Central Illinois, and remember when REO Speedwagon, Cheap Trick, and Ronny Montrose all played at a pole barn at the fairgrounds, and afterward at a pizza place downtown.


They're probably doing much the same now ....


----------



## toffee (31 May 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Is the so-called boom in cycling largely illusory?
> 
> I reckon it is in my patch of the north east - Tyne and Wear and County Durham.
> 
> ...



You need to pop down to North Bucks, there's loads of them at the weekend/summer evenings.

Also watch out on the c2c in August when Mrs T and I will pass through .

Derek


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Jun 2016)

I would say that there was a huge increase in numbers a few years ago, peaking with Wiggo and the TDF / Olympics. Since then, the numbers have probably tailed off slightly, but are still massively higher than 10 years ago.


----------



## MarkF (1 Jun 2016)

I have noticed loads more families on a weekend doing the LL towpath, but I haven't noticed any increase at all in commuting, Bradford is very hilly. Not on "normal" bikes anyway, I have noticed a few electric bikes on my commute.


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2019)

Sorry for the thread revival. 
2 bike shops in Bromley have recently shut. Giant cycles in Bickley was the first to go. Followed by my local shop in Orpington Cycles UK. Which is a great shame as it was a great shop, 5 minute walk. Knowledgeable staff and a brilliant mechanic, Sam (who's now gone solo and mobile).


----------



## Dec66 (2 May 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry for the thread revival.
> 2 bike shops in Bromley have recently shut. Giant cycles in Bickley was the first to go. Followed by my local shop in Orpington Cycles UK. Which is a great shame as it was a great shop, 5 minute walk. Knowledgeable staff and a brilliant mechanic, Sam (who's now gone solo and mobile).


I can't "like" that, obviously, but ta for the heads up. Shame.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

Overheads don't come cheap - I do wonder how mobile mechanics can even afford to do it. Realistically, you need to be earning £150 a day (going rate for plasterers etc) and that's a lot of puncture repairs.


----------



## bladderhead (3 May 2019)

I had a LBS that was really L and a really good shop. Knew what they were doing. They did cars as well. I was trying and failing to remove a cog. I went there and they sold me a device for removing a car's oil filter. I now know that this is a chain whip. I had hubs but I had no idea how to choose rims. I asked them and they built Mavic A119 for me. Shame they are gone.



Jimidh said:


> It's a bit like when your favourite band becomes popular.


I saw UB40 before they released their first album.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Overheads don't come cheap - I do wonder how mobile mechanics can even afford to do it. Realistically, you need to be earning £150 a day (going rate for plasterers etc) and that's a lot of puncture repairs.




Indeed. I do hope it works out for him. But will there be enough customers out there to make the job pay? I sincerely hope so. As I said, he's a great mechanic and will be missed by those that frequented the shop.


----------

